# dope!!!!



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you two going to be on the redfish tour ? You guys have been on them lately. So cut ladyfish was the key?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes ladyfish - only the females tho....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds! Cut ladyfish is a killer.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Slobs!
Biggest red i ever caught was 26 inches.
Do the slobs fight different than the rats?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

On the flats they fight the exact same, they're just much stronger. In deep water they fight kinda like AJ's just not quite as strong.

Nice reds... Around where I fish, at least this time of year, cut ladyfish will catch reds. But it draws alot of unwanted attention from other species as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Champ is a good luck charm!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Slobs!
> Biggest red i ever caught was 26 inches.
> Do the slobs fight different than the rats?


-they fight the same...like bull dogs usually, some of the big ones will gas-out pretty quick on you tho. 
-a


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

very nice anytime... what kind of boat you fish out of?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

12' all wood flat bottom


----------

